# My new shelf



## Privyprowlerz

*I got the bug and went to the hardwood guy up the road and 
had him plane some oak for me. the fellow at the glass shop
down the road did the mirror backing. came out pretty nice.* 

Jim 


tried to catch the light on the other photo..


----------



## andy volkerts

Very Nice!! Have you dug some of them, we can never find historic flasks out here, ( digging anyways)......Andy


----------



## Privyprowlerz

hi Andy. I'm back with a new username. I was buzzkutt033 for many years. 

much like you, we dig very few  flasks whole in this area. 90% of the value bottles 

that come out of the privies around here are sodas. lots of RR workers, iron workers and 
miners around here that liked  their beer.  all the stuff shown is from shows or  private  deals. 

been down with a broken ankle the past couple months and can't wait to get the shovel in the ground.

take care ,

Jim


----------



## andy volkerts

Hey! welcome back! get that ankle well! .....Andy


----------



## bluegrassfan76

My father-in-law does a lot of nice woodworking, I may have to show him this and see if I can talk him into making something like this for me sometime.  How did you attach the mirror glass to the back?
Michael


----------



## andy volkerts

Hello. You can use a contact cement, weldwood makes a great type, just smear it on both pieces you want to join together and when it dries press the items together and VOILA they are pretty permanently stuck together


----------



## anj2006

Thats very impressive!!!  They are some beautiful flasks.


----------



## JustGlass

Very nice!


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*what I've learned about display cabinets / shelves......  

I always seem to run out of room !!

Gotta say that the better half tolerates the bottles much 
better than the sports memorabilia. Most of that collection has been 
stashed away in totes in the basement.

Jim*


----------



## hemihampton

Nice Bottles. And Shelfs. LEON.


----------



## Lordbud

andy volkerts said:


> Hello. You can use a contact cement, weldwood makes a great type, just smear it on both pieces you want to join together and when it dries press the items together and VOILA they are pretty permanently stuck together



Unless of course you live in Earthquake Country. I met an older couple who live up in the Santa Cruz Mountains (and did during the Loma Prieta earthquake. They literally lost their entire old time bottle collection from back in the 1960s. My collection stays wrapped in newspaper in boxes. 

But nevertheless you have a fine shelf displaying some beautiful historic flasks. Glad you are able to enjoy them!


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*I hear what you're saying Lordbud. I'm thinking about some of that sticky stuff 
they use in museums to keep them in place. it's not earthquakes for me, but 
a horde of oncoming grandchildren !!*


----------



## andy volkerts

Shucks, just put the weldwood on the bottom of the bottles and the shelf, and VOILA no breakage!!!..LOL.....Andy


----------



## ScottBSA

Those are indeed some nice bottles on some nice shelves.  I have about filled up the shelves I made three years ago.  It may be time for some new ones. I like the mirrored back. My computer is in one of the few rooms in my house without at least one bottle.  It might be time to add some new shelving in here.
Scott


----------

